# Wrx.



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Friend of mine that just bought a 2002 WRX stopped by today. Went for a drive up Mt Hamilton/Mines Rd (for those in the Bay Area). We only got pulled over once!  Came around a corner ....going rather fast.... and a CHP was writing someone else a ticket. He gave me the evil eye, but he was out of the car, so I proceeded up the mountain ... slightly slower. About 5 minutes later, I hear a siren. At this point I slow down to the speed limit and wait another 3 mins for him to catch up to us. Pulled over at the first available spot (~2 miles up the road). Politely listened to his speech about how this wasn't our personal racetrack... he then let us off with a warning. Went up the mountain and down the other side, then proceeded to have fun again on Mines Rd.

Disclaimer: Of course this wasn't a public road! Never attempt! :rofl:

We traded cars for awhile. The WRX has a Subaru short shift kit in it - otherwise stock. The shifter and clutch were both very short throws - very cool. Might have to buy me a SSK now. The power delivery was very similar - the WRX's turbo lag was minimal. The all wheel drive is awesome - just keep your right foot down mid corner and it pulls you right through. Steering felt overboosted and was much more numb than my car, however.

My buddy commented that my car was like a video game - point the wheels and it just goes. My suspension is definitely stiffer with less body roll.

The car is a LOT of fun for the money.

Good times.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Here's part of the road, by the way.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

Mines/SR130 is a fun road. It's amazing a place so remote is so close at hand. From a bicycle ride a few years ago:


----------



## PhilH (Jun 7, 2002)

I keep thinking a modded, slightly used WRX might be a good track car for me one day. I'd like to get something that's not that old, but is still affordable. That means the original MSRP should be well under $30k new. I'd rather have a RWD track car, but the WRX might be a good choice too. Because of the interior and refinement, I wouldn't want to have to drive one daily, but as a potential track car, it's sort of interesting.


----------



## Jeff_DML (Mar 13, 2002)

PhilH said:


> I keep thinking a modded, slightly used WRX might be a good track car for me one day. I'd like to get something that's not that old, but is still affordable. That means the original MSRP should be well under $30k new. I'd rather have a RWD track car, but the WRX might be a good choice too. Because of the interior and refinement, I wouldn't want to have to drive one daily, but as a potential track car, it's sort of interesting.


I am driving my wrx on the track for the first time at a upcoming BMWCCA event next month. After owning it for over a year so far I prefer RWD. Maybe this track event will change my mind though.

nice clean looking wrx :thumbup:


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Nice pics!! Sounds like a lot of fun!! :thumbup: 

The WRX is going to be my nemesis this year in STX (SCCA Solo II)… I just thought it was ironic doing a write-up on the two. 

Did you guys do any 0 to 60 runs? I’m curious as to how the 330i ZHP stands up to the WRX from a launch.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

Andy said:


> Did you guys do any 0 to 60 runs? I'm curious as to how the 330i ZHP stands up to the WRX from a launch.


Nope.. although not a bad idea, next time I see him... 

My BMWCCA chapter autox nemesis is a frickin Mini S that is owned by the co-owner of a local indoor kart racing track. That's just not fair.


----------



## ClubSpec330i (Oct 22, 2003)

I had a limited edition Blaze Yellow WRX before sold it for my ZHP. Bought it used in Dec '02 for $19k and sold it for $16k in Sept '03. The steering was somewhat vague. I enjoy my wife's 330i SP Step much more than the Suby in most aspect of a driving experience. While it was an all around fun car, it was a let down after one track day at Street of Willow. The very next week I sold the car and ordered myself a ZHP. Two months later I went back to Street of Willow again. To my surprise, my stock ZHP lapped the track 3 sec faster than my ~260HP WRX on Falken Azenis. 

Andy,
Stock '02 WRX doesn't clutch limiter, therefore you can drop the clutch and pretty much take most car out of the hole. My light-tuned WRX would jump like a frog from start. WRX would be about 1 car length ahead of 330i in a 0-60 contest.


----------



## AleksT (Jan 28, 2005)

Hi everyone! I'm new to this site but I'm Kris' buddy with that dirty silver WRX. I actually started out with BMWs and I still love their cars. I've had (in my family) a 75 2002, 84 325e, 85 528e and even an older 528i (I think that's what it was). Anyway, I've never had an AWD car and Kris sold me AGAINST getting an Audi S4 so WRX it is. 

I still prefer the RWD driving experience but I'll need to play with the WRX a bit more. The ZHP is an incredibly well put-together car and it has great balance. Driving it did feel like I was playing a video game since all I had to do was steer and it went where it was pointed. By comparison, the WRX understeers like a biatch (and can you say BODY ROLL?)but as long as you keep your foot planted in the gas it will pull you through. I'm still considering redoing the suspension on the old girl to see if it will feel any better. 

The stock power on the WRX seemed very similar to the ZHP but since the WRX is a bit lighter the power felt more accessible. Overall you can tell that the WRX comes from an economy car lineage but you get a decent experience for relatively little money. 

I know I overpaid for my car but it was clean, well taken care of and all stock so it should have lots of life left in it. I'm sure the more I hang out with Kris and join the BMWCCA to play in their auto-x events I'll sway back to the BMW fold again....... damnit.


----------



## AleksT (Jan 28, 2005)

BTW - We knew the road wasn't our personal racetrack otherwise we wouldn't have let anybody else on and we would have had cornerworkers all over the place! heh, heh...


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

AleksT said:


> Hi everyone! I'm new to this site but I'm Kris' buddy with that dirty silver WRX. I actually started out with BMWs and I still love their cars. I've had (in my family) a 75 2002, 84 325e, 85 528e and even an older 528i (I think that's what it was). Anyway, I've never had an AWD car and Kris sold me AGAINST getting an Audi S4 so WRX it is.
> 
> I still prefer the RWD driving experience but I'll need to play with the WRX a bit more. The ZHP is an incredibly well put-together car and it has great balance. Driving it did feel like I was playing a video game since all I had to do was steer and it went where it was pointed. By comparison, the WRX understeers like a biatch (and can you say BODY ROLL?)but as long as you keep your foot planted in the gas it will pull you through. I'm still considering redoing the suspension on the old girl to see if it will feel any better.
> 
> ...


Welcome to bimmerfest!! Nice ride!! :thumbup:


----------



## F1Crazy (Dec 11, 2002)

I had a lot of seat time in STi and it's interesting to read these comments on WRX. They seem like 2 completely different cars, STi has a terrible turbo lag, you really have to keep it above 3K RPM to keep it moving, there is almost no body roll, although understeer is very prominent, suspension is stiff, way stiffer than on ZHP. The steering on STi is very quick but IMO less communicative than on E46. If understeer bugs you too much there is one way to cure it - put a car in a 4 wheel drift, not the fastest way around the corner but very entertaining  

There is one interesting thing about driving these cars that was mentioned before. In many situations you have to almost go against your instincts, like when the car understeers you don't lift, just keep your right foot planted. The same when it starts sliding, don't try to modulate gas, just get on the gas even harder, tires will eventually bite and you will shoot forward.


----------



## The Roadstergal (Sep 7, 2002)

Man, y'all have lovely country out there...


----------

